# Quick question Insulating inside exterior wall



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

Quick issue here. I got some batts inside the framing of the bathroom wall right now. this wall is an exterior wall. how should i go about insulating this wall? do i need a vapor retarder too?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use craft faced bats---that is enough of a vapor barrier---


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Use craft faced bats---that is enough of a vapor barrier---


you are everywhere mike! like a angel on my shoulder:thumbup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like your questions--because I know the answers!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

federer said:


> you are everywhere mike! like a angel on my shoulder:thumbup:


That is why he is the winner this month...!!!



oh'mike said:


> I like your questions--because I know the answers!


Too Funny. :laughing::laughing:


What is the exterior sheathing/cladding like here behind those batts? 

Be sure to open it up and air seal that exterior wall to get all the cold and unconditioned air locked up. 

Some rigid foam cobbled between wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this in a basement?
Is this in an older balloon framed house?
Trying to figure out why this looks like a raised platform with no bottom plate visible.
Going to be a royal pain to try and rip insulation along it's width then try to fit it into that odd ball stud spacing and not have gaps or compressed insulation.
I'd be using blue foam instead.
If it's balloon framed there should have been fire blocking at the top and bottom of the wall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Is this in a basement?
> Is this in an older balloon framed house?
> Trying to figure out why this looks like a raised platform with no bottom plate visible.
> Going to be a royal pain to try and rip insulation along it's width then try to fit it into that odd ball stud spacing and not have gaps or compressed insulation.
> ...


Looks like two layers of subfloor to me.

That might be what is covering up the bottom plate if it is there.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Is this in a basement?
> Is this in an older balloon framed house?
> Trying to figure out why this looks like a raised platform with no bottom plate visible.
> Going to be a royal pain to try and rip insulation along it's width then try to fit it into that odd ball stud spacing and not have gaps or compressed insulation.
> ...


this is upstairs in the bathroom in attic. the house was built so the 2nd floor itself is the attic. the ceiling is directly under the roof. i am unaware of blue foam?


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> That is why he is the winner this month...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the outside is regular siding. i should take a closer look by taking out the batts. thank you


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

what did mike win??


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The congratulations and adulation of his peers and friends....shouldn't that be enough.

Yes...take a look at the siding.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> The congratulations and adulation of his peers and friends....shouldn't that be enough.
> 
> Yes...take a look at the siding.


what peers and friends:laughing:


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> The congratulations and adulation of his peers and friends....shouldn't that be enough.
> 
> Yes...take a look at the siding.


ok bad news. i looked at the siding behind the insulation. yikes!
what do you think?


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

theres a ton of nails sticking through. i assume its from installing the siding? and its pretty darn moist...some of the insulation is sticking to it as you can see. i am guessing the wetness was caused by condensation since this is an exterior wall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If the plywood is still okay, time for some rigid foam cut and cobbled in there.

See if it drys out and isn't the result of interior condensation and moisture.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> If the plywood is still okay, time for some rigid foam cut and cobbled in there.
> 
> See if it drys out and isn't the result of interior condensation and moisture.


thank you. i dont think its plywood...when i touched it it felt like 1/8 thick. thats how thin it felt.

rigid foam meaning the flat panels?


----------

